# question about shotguns in n.e.w (WOIN)



## Liam Morris (Sep 11, 2017)

One of the party wants to play a vanguard type character with a shotgun, in the the book i found "Scattershot. When using a shotgun, you can attack two adjacent targets within 15’ of you with a single attack action at a cost of 1d6." In the book i did not find any shotguns, have i just missed them? or do i need to create my own?
Any help be appreciated thanks


----------



## Morrus (Sep 11, 2017)

There's a bunch on WOINgear.com -- just enter "shotgun" into the search box on the front page. That said, only the Archaic and Modern equipment is fully entered - the future stuff should be done this week.


----------



## Liam Morris (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, it helps a lot.


----------



## raspberryfh (Sep 11, 2017)

I don't think there are any future/scifi shotguns in the source material. There are a handful of modern shotguns. I also put together a few custom weapons that are fair game for anyone to use. There is a link down in this thread (which also discusses some optional weapons rules that my players have enjoyed): http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?565332-WOIN-Weapons-Damage-Types


----------

